

Facebook, Quant Fund Meltdown & the Techmeme Leaderboard - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/10/facebook_techmeme_money_tech.html

======
adrianwaj
Good quote out of the article "The future is here. It's just not evenly
distributed yet."

~~~
bootload
_"... The future is here. It's just not evenly distributed yet ...."_

More than likely Tim O'Reilly quoting William Gibson. O'Reilly loves this
quote because he uses it to identify new markets. I've often wondered where
Gibson said this. It certainly wasn't in any Gibson book I've read. It is
attributed to an NPR interview he made in 1999, "The Science in Science
Fiction", November 30, 1999, 12min into the interview ~
<http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1067220>

